
The Philippines Just Blew Up Obama's Asia Pivot - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2016-10-21/the-philippines-just-blew-up-obama-s-asia-pivot
======
kspaans
How can anyone take the western media seriously on this issue? Duterte is well
known for being a loudmouth, and you can _tell_ from the quotes that he's
joking most of the time. Yet they breathlessly cover this as if everything he
says is dead serious.

You might say that a head of state of a US ally shouldn't be talking this way,
but I don't think it newsworthy anymore to jump whenever Duterte says
something silly.

